# Are you an athlete?



## Dionysus (Jun 8, 2010)

Been wondering how many NT athletes there are out there. What are some of the sports you can dominate at?


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

American football - long receiver
Power lifting
Kayaking


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 8, 2010)

Soccer
Baseball
Rugby at University

I have innate speed and strength which works for these but I could never understand why I couldn't dribble a basketball to save my life.


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm a Poker Player 

It is going to be in the Olympics thus I am an athlete.

Honestly, I did try and wrestle. I was okay at predicting peoples moves and blocking them. I just had a hard time landing my own moves because I wanted to do it outside the set rules.

I am pretty fast and was a good football running back and I also played the position of a fast linebacker who specialized in stripping. I got bored of it and dropped it. Sports have never really done much for me unless there are no rules.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 8, 2010)

Does the NT rage come out for you guys? If I get slapped in my face, etc., I can get murderous


----------



## Alima (Mar 28, 2010)

Horseback riding.


----------



## Lijde (Jun 8, 2010)

Soccer
Volleyball
Biking

And yes, I can get murderous if someone ticks me off.


----------



## xibkia (Jun 14, 2010)

Cross country runner


----------



## Ambiguous (Aug 17, 2009)

Basketball
Tennis
Volleyball
Soccer

Then Swimming, Baseball, Track, Cross Country (My SP Dad made sure I played everything possible)

The first 4 are the only ones I still play in competitively


And I definitely have some NT rage. If I'm having a bad game or I think someone's trying mess with me, I can get pretty heated and wreckless (which is sometimes beneficial and sometimes really throws off my game)


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

Hell, I get NT rage when playing video games; It's nothing compared to SP rage but still can make me very aggressive and reckless.


----------



## Ambiguous (Aug 17, 2009)

Wulfdot said:


> Hell, I get NT rage when playing video games; It's nothing compared to SP rage but still can make me very aggressive and reckless.


I used to play Madden for what was probably wayyy too many hours a day, and I used to get so pissed when I knew exactly what play the person was running and the AI wouldn't do what I wanted to do. I'd get so pissed I would WHIP my controller across the room. Lucky this was still in the corded controller days. If it wasn't I would have probably broken 20 controllers compared to a respectable 3.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 8, 2010)

Video games were too precious to break for me. On the other hand during friendly wrestling matches where I risked a loss/embarrassment I have had the adrenaline rush of destruction followed by the shame where everyone looks at you like "dude..."


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

Swimming
Hiking
Surfing
Skurfing
Mountain Biking
Climbing
Kyaking


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

Hiking
Cycling 
Tennis


----------



## carcinogenic (Jun 14, 2010)

I love running. 5 miles every other day or so, it's therapeutic. I've never made a good team player though, surprise surprise.


----------



## mayhamfx (Jun 17, 2010)

No, like to hike though.


----------



## JoniF (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm a sprinter, badminton player, tennis table player, and soccer player. I tend to be cutthroat when I play soccer.


----------



## Devilsapple (Jun 17, 2010)

carcinogenic said:


> I love running. 5 miles every other day or so, it's therapeutic. I've never made a good team player though, surprise surprise.



Me too! Love to run. I suck at any team sport because while waiting for my chance to do something I forget whats going on and I start thinking about something else until I hear people screaming at me. I get into hiking, running and climbing.


----------



## Elli (Jun 8, 2010)

I like sports. I like to push the limits to test how much my body can handle. 
So I'm quite very good at table tennis, tennis, basketball, football. Although I perfer individual sports. And I like bicycling on long distances.


----------



## Nexus6 (May 21, 2010)

I am a runner. I have been running since track and CC in high school. I love it, it is a major part of my routine. It helps me to focus and lifts my mood as well as being good for my body. Enorphines are yummy! I enjoy running a distance of 3-4 miles several times a week and I prefer to run alone with music. I do other athletic things as well, but running is my thing I suppose. I have never really been into team sports, however.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm not an athlete at all (although, as someone mentioned poker, I do play poker when the opportunity arises to do so), although I would very much like to get in enough shape that I could start boxing.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Let's see...

- Started Ninjutsu at the age of 5 years old.
- At high school I was in the tennis team and the volleyball team (my volleyball service was feared. It was the kind of service that could break a hand :mellow: I blame it on martial arts) while still being at martial arts.
- At college I started going to the gym and continued on martial arts. Went to some competitions which earned me a shoulder that is partially without touch sensitivity.

- After college and up to this day: Martial arts and body workouts, on my way to 4th Dan.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I used to play Soccer, Baseball, Football, and Basketball. I don't play any of them in leagues now, but I do enjoy soccer and it's a good way to stay in shape, lots of cardio lol. Is that a run on sentence? Damn, I think it might be...


----------



## Omnipotent (Jun 22, 2010)

I played football in middleschool, and wrestled for a short period in high school.


----------



## propensity (May 12, 2010)

I skate and occasionally play tennis, and am interested in martial arts, but not currently active. I also used to run, but I am finding that I have less and less energy to do it anymore. I'm thin, but way outta shape. :frustrating:


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

I am an athlete in the sense that I have played what seems to be every sport there is, I don't really do anything physically anymore, although I would like to do some things, just need a partner. I've played organizational basketball in high school, street basketball, skateboarded, rollerbladed, lifted weights, ran/running, went on home made ramps with my bike as a kid, played tennis, played baseball, did martial arts/sparring, played tag/tackle football, haven't really played soccer in ages, but yeah, I've been all over the athletic spectrum.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

propensity said:


> I'm thin, but way outta shape.


Defines me exactly


----------



## Ozymandias (May 6, 2011)

Sprinting
MMA
Powerlifting/Weightlifting


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Soccer growing up and in high school
played baseball in college


----------



## st0831 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm a non-athlete :laughing:.

I like intuitive exercises such as biking, hiking, swimming, and gymnastics even though I once in a blue moon participate in them probably due to my procrastination.

If I participate in sports, it is not for proving my strength, dominance, etc. I do it because I enjoy the exercise, peace (hiking, biking), and appreciate the beauty of it.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm into mixed martial arts which I'm really good at, I'm ok at tennis, I ran cross country once, but wasn't exceptional at it, and I've been a dancer for fifteen years.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Devilsapple said:


> Me too! Love to run. I suck at any team sport because while waiting for my chance to do something I forget whats going on and I start thinking about something else until I hear people screaming at me. I get into hiking, running and climbing.


This is exactly why I failed at playing doubles in tennis, but was good playing singles. For some reason your comment made me lol.


----------



## FakeBass (Jun 26, 2011)

Martial Arts, i usually out strategized my opponents.


----------



## Glaukopis (May 27, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> Been wondering how many NT athletes there are out there. What are some of the sports you can dominate at?


hmm.. Was a swimmer through my youth. Played competitive women soccer in defense and midfield positions - specialty - tackling and stopping balls. After that, took up mixed martial arts although I prefer the stand up hand to hand part of things. Practised Kyokushin karate and still love the strategizing of each round. Now? I do Ashtanga yoga consistently.


----------



## Dart07 (Jun 17, 2011)

Tennis
Volleyball
Basketball
Snorkeling
Ultimate Frisbee
Golf
Frisbee Golf
Soccer
Softball
Riding Bike
and I think that's it... I want to play badmiton. I also know how to catch/throw a football. Also, when I get NT rage in tennis, I'll hit a tennis ball very hard and place it in a spot where no one can hit it.


----------



## topgun31 (Nov 23, 2010)

High School - played American Football and Tennis
These are sports I'm very comfortable with:
Football
Baseball
Basketball
Tennis
Swimming
Surfing

I'm always down to try a new sport. 

I also do HIIT (high intensity interval training)


----------



## OhReally (Nov 28, 2010)

Played baseball in highschool was pretty good, played every position including pitcher. Did some hand to hand combat stuff looking to get into some boxing soon. 
American football
Soccer
Basketball (cant shoot at all)
Wrestling
Powerlifting/weightlifting (hate working on form though)
rockclimbing/bouldering

Enjoy all these and am pretty good at them but don't play them in leagues. NT rage is excellent for pitching and fighting by the way. 



Anyone else here notice that they get better at sports faster than most. I can say Ive experienced this.


----------



## plausible (Jan 20, 2011)

OhReally said:


> Anyone else here notice that they get better at sports faster than most. I can say Ive experienced this.


Yep, definitely. Picking up a new sport just to try it out has never been a problem for me. The problem is that sometimes people resent you for it. 

My sports are cross country running and track, cross country skiing, basketball and ultimate.
I do some other sports but these are the main ones I participate in.


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

taekwondo soccer and baseball as a kid
and
in highschool i played 
"american" football- Middle and strongside linebacker 
wrestling 
shotput/discus/javelin 

then in college i started boxing and juijitsu

never got the nt rage..in sports 


i get ridiculous nt rage during video games tho now that i think about it , im always so much more cerebral during physical activity because i always feel it requires more calculation 


but man...video games ....it gets crazy


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

in order of awesome to semi-good

field hockey
kickboxing

martial arts
swimming
running

I'm usually pretty good at defense with sports like soccer or field hockey. Not as much moving, but a lot of observation, watching patterns, etc that make it entertaining. with the martial arts and kickboxing it's nice to challenge your body and brain at the same time. swimming is nice. running to me is ok, but when I get into it I can run pretty fast (9 mph on treadmill). 

there are still a lot of sports I wish I could've tried though. I might've been good at softball. 

I've never been on a rage, but I can get pretty aggressive, so people who aren't into it will most likely be scared and get out of the way.


----------

